# one way that works fairly well for taking pictures



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

here's the picture now try to guess how i did it


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 25, 2006)

set it on top a light bulb?


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 25, 2006)

Dip in radioactive waste water, let it dry, then place a room, turn off the lights and watch it glow.
 I really don't how, but because I don't. I'll copy GuntherHess and go with the lightbulb. However you did this, don't keep us in the dark about it for long. Very unusual and very creative.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

sort of what  i did is i put a mag-lite between the wall and the table i used to shoot it then i set the bottle on the top of the mag-lite i have found that it only works well with aqua's and greens and some clears if they are clean browns do the worst a dark amber bottle wont even light up


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

i also learned the value of a tripod with a crappy camera any movement at all ruins any pictures with a cheap camera a tripod is a necessity


----------

